# vBulletin 4.0 has released its Gold Version



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2009)

vBulletin Gold Release Yesterday, vBulletin released vBulletin 4.0 Gold after completing months of Beta testing. It has a lot of great new features. I've already purchased the Publishing suite, which adds a great deal of new features but I am waiting for a few 3rd Party applications to be ported to the new version before I upgrade (Post Thanks, Links & Downloads, etc). Just a bit of warning that when I do upgrade that some of our themes will no longer work and we'll only have a single theme until I find some suitable themes to add. Some other third party additions that people may have been accustomed to will not be ported over. I'm not sure when the upgrade will occur but wanted to let everyone know and will post a more formal announcement of the pending upgrade when I'm ready to take the plunge.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 23, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> vBulletin Gold Release Yesterday, vBulletin released vBulletin 4.0 Gold after completing months of Beta testing. It has a lot of great new features. I've already purchased the Publishing suite, which adds a great deal of new features* but I am waiting for a few 3rd Party applications to be ported to the new version before I upgrade (Post Thanks, Links & Downloads, etc). * Just a bit of warning that when I do upgrade that some of our themes will no longer work and we'll only have a single theme until I find some suitable themes to add. Some other third party additions that people may have been accustomed to will not be ported over. I'm not sure when the upgrade will occur but wanted to let everyone know and will post a more formal announcement of the pending upgrade when I'm ready to take the plunge.



I'm wondering if my current theme for LDM will work. That's going to be a LOT of work re-doing the theme (and I *just* got it working the way I wanted it). 

I'm waiting too.


----------



## Curt (Dec 23, 2009)

OK, I'll ask. What is it and what does it do.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 23, 2009)

You're using it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2009)

Curt said:


> OK, I'll ask. What is it and what does it do.





BlackCalvinist said:


> You're using it.


  vBulletin is what powers this discussion board.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm noticing the Board now signs one out much, much more quickly than before.

Does anyone know if this is a vBulletin update, has to do with a Windows update, or is there some preference individual users can set?


----------

